# Mantis shrimp at SUM



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I was recently at SUM (well twice last week) and saw a large mantis shrimp. Did anyone see it there? It was pretty cool looking. I'm wondering how long it will last in the store before someone scoops it up. It got me thinking on the way home though, who is going to buy it and what kind of tank will they be placing it in? This video demonstrates what someone may do with it but I'm guessing there other reasons to keep one.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

i was there on sunday and seen it.. the thing is about 8 inches long and the colours are pretty crazy.. they are awesome animals i didn't notice a price for it though


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Those things scare the crap out of me  I have some pictures that a friend sent me of them for sale as food in the markets of Cambodia and Vietnam. Apparently they taste like Lobster.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw that one, it was huge! I think you'd need a pretty big (50+G) to house that thing. It would no doubt kill anything that was housed with it.

Have you guys seen Crustacean Wars?


----------



## Current (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a bit of ways off so I can't check myself, but do any of you know if the shrimp was yellow with black/brown stripes? Or white with black/brown stripes?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Current said:


> I'm a bit of ways off so I can't check myself, but do any of you know if the shrimp was yellow with black/brown stripes? Or white with black/brown stripes?


I am not positive but I think it was yellow with black/brown stripes... it was HUGE!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I agree with fesso clown, yellow black/brown.


----------



## Current (Jun 21, 2012)

EDIT I was wrong about the species, but that particular species maxes out at around 6.5 inches, its bulk makes it look longer then it is


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

If not, there is what I believe is a peacock mantis at NAFB, though I didn't take that good a look at it.
I've been attacked by a giant mantis I was trying to photograph in Indonesia. They are fast! Luckily it just pounded my camera housing, and not me.
I've eaten mantis shrimp in Italy. Delicious in a tomato sauce with pasta!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a reminder...

They will destroy your tank and your glass. It is advisable to house them in a acrylic tank that is atleast 5/8" thick and even then they will eventually break that.

We saw one at CRS and it had already destroyed the small acrylic tank that it was housed in.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

It is certainly cool looking, I watched it for a little while. Those are some cool videos by the way fresso


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

That mantis shrimp was huge! It was really cool tho. Sum just got a couple of these in


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Dang...missed it coming too early.

I brought my son in on our outing. He was way more interested in the mechanicals, tools under the stands, walking up the ladder, water splashing through the W/D, water rippling across the water line and bubbling skimmers.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

That's cool too Flexin5. Maybe I should take a run over there.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I asked when I was in there and I think he was asking 35 bux


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

$35 that seems crazy cheap but I guess it isn't what everyone wants.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Just a reminder...
> 
> They will destroy your tank and your glass. It is advisable to house them in a acrylic tank that is atleast 5/8" thick and even then they will eventually break that.
> 
> We saw one at CRS and it had already destroyed the small acrylic tank that it was housed in.


Keep them fed, and they are fine.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow.

That is so weird and creepy. It reminds me of that weird robot on transformers 2.


----------

